# Equispirit Trailers -- thoughts?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Does anyone have any thoughts or opinions about Equispirit brand trailers, or experiences with them?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So after reading and poking around the internet trying to find reviews...
I found many who wrote comments found in articles and other forums about their experiences with the trailers.
Nearly everyone has good things to say about construction, sizing and quality.
A few made comment that _Hawk_ brand trailers are very similar in design and quality and Equispirit was designed by who had been Hawk trailers, gone independent of the Hawk label..
Many made comment that this is a above average in quality, price is above average but you also get what you pay for.
Then read that they are _not_ a independent manufacturer but contract out the trailer manufacturing... in 2009 it was commented made by Trailet, previous years it had been Hawk making them. When they started out it was Merhow who manufactured.
Sadly, I read some scathing comments about some trailers and by people who bought new and were very disappointed...

So, based on the year of the trailer and which manufacturer was contracted to make it can mean a ton of difference in quality of the finished product.
Hawk trailers might be something to look into and all of the comments made during the time-frame when it was Hawk manufacturing were positive.
What I did notice is so many made comment that trailers were the same, prices on Hawks were as much as 40% less than those who carried the "E" name on them.

I found you links to information regarding towing, and everything safety wise, what to look for, what to walk away from and a explanation of what you read about metals used in manufacturing.
They also did reviews of some manufacturers, Trailet was not one of them, but Hawke was...
*https://mrtrailer.com/hawk.htm
https://www.equispirit.com/info/articles/aluminum-horse-trailers.htm
https://sandhillsmag.com/trailers-built-with-style-and-horsesense 
https://horsetrailerworld.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=10119&start=1*

And finally a place in Texas that sells new & used trailers.*[They also have one heck of a trailer information forum]*
3 horse, any hitch, no LQ and 52 matches found just from them.
When I narrowed it down to BP still had 15 matches...
From $4,500 - $24,995 with basics to deluxe features...
_*https://horsetrailerworld.com/Searc...&milesradius=500&zipcode=Zip+code&Q1=+SEARCH+*_

Then I also to drive you crazy found you a listing of all the horse trailers manufacturers contained in one large listing.. 
*https://www.horsetrailersusa.com/brands-list.asp*
Enjoy that search. :smile:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@horselovinguy yes I saw that about them being built by third-party companies. I will look up Hawk trailers. The most recent info I got was that they were made by Double D trailers. The whole situation sort of confuses me.

The thing I like about them is that while the trailer isn't 100% steel, it does have a steel frame all the way around, and steel reinforcements inside. I also liked the layout of the 2H with a side ramp.

I will check out your links. Thank you!


----------

